# Myrtle Beach Area Campgrounds



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are planning our yearly camping trip with our friends from Austria. This year we are considering a trip to Myrtle Beach. Can anyone make any campground suggestions?

Thanks!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lakewood is my favorite.

John


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Willow Tree is my fav http://www.willowtreervr.com/

Will


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was told Pirate land is great and family friendly.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

I'll second Pirate Land..............great for families...............they have a lazy river swimming pool.................only drawback is the golf carts but you have to deal with that at most of the popular campgrounds


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We were in MB this past May for Bike Week sans the TT. However we met some fellow Outbacker's who were at the Lakewood CG. From our condo balcony we could see a bit of 3 different CGs. Lakewood had the best IMHO as far as some trees for shade. We were told if you get too close to the ocean the winds sometimes keep you from being able to use your canopy. If we go again we will definately go to Lakewood.

VICTIM


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

We just got back from Myrtle Beach last week, we stayed at Myrtle Beach Travel Park. We really liked it. Clean and for the most part Quite maybe to quite if you have teen aged kids. We had a beach front site and it was very nice. The lake side sites were nice also, If I could not get a beach front site I would go for one of the lake sites. The bath houses are large and clean. The pool is nice and it has an indoor pool and a lazy river. The only thing I did not like was the fact I had to leave and go back to work.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, It looks like everyone has different favorites. Ill have to do some investigating. Thanks for all the info !!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mrytle beach travel park was also recommened to me by a friend, I heard they are nice too.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Wow, It looks like everyone has different favorites. Ill have to do some investigating. Thanks for all the info !!


We always stay at Willow Tree Resort. IT is not right on the beach so you get the feeling you are really camping. Lakewood, Pirateland, and Travel Park are great parks if you want to be right on the ocean. You will contend with smaller sites, older dirtier bathohouses, and thousands of golf carts. If you have teenagers, they will love it (course you will never see them). Willow is 9 miles from Cherry Grove beach in the North Myrtle Beach area, however, we have found that the 20 minute drive to Sunset beach is well worth the time. It is not so crowded and there is a great Pancake house we stop in every morning on the way. They also have showers at the parking area to rinse off befor the ride home. Willow has private bathing rooms that are cleaned several times a day. There is a fishing pond and the lots are huge. There is a pool but it is not a resort type with a lazy river and slide like you will find in town. It is also at least a 30 minute drive to most of the popular shopping, show, and dining areas that Myrtle Beach is famous for. After staying a Willow once, I knew that I was "home." One other thing about the big campgrounds in MB. Most of the time you end up getting a site way off the beach. It is a long walk or a moderate wait for the tram, unless you have or rent a golf cart. If you go to the Willow website, our family picture we took at their sign is featured in the homepage slideshow. (just thought I'd mention.


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

Over the years, we have stayed at Ocean Lakes, Pirateland, Lakewood, Myrtle Beach Travel Park, Huntington Beach State Park & Myrtle Beach State Park.

My favorite in the fall and early spring is Huntington Beach State Park. This park has some nice shady sites, great beach access and you can have a campfire!

But, in the summer (I have two kids), we like the bigger campgrounds with the pools and activities. Our favorite is Lakewood, and the main reason is we have a favorote section under huge shade trees! There is nothing like spending a day at the beach or the pool and coming back to a nice shady site! We also like to rent a golf cart for the week.

In my opinion, you can't go wrong with ANY of these MB campgounds. I'll take any one of them any day!


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

We stayed at Ocean Lakes during the Memorial Day weekend. It was the first time we stayed at OL and we had a very pleasant stay. The check in desk personnel where very friendly and helpful. It has everything you would need. We where on a concrete pad directly across from one of the ponds that they use for fishing and a dog exercise area. The rest rooms are very well maintained and A/C. There are a lot of golf carts on the narrow roads inside the camp, slow driving and head on a swivel is advised.

E9E1CEF


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone !! We will have 2 kids (2 yo and 4 yo) and 2 friends from Austria (mid-20's in age) that will certainly want to be close to the action. how does this effect your suggestions?


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

For action, go with Ocean Lakes, Lakewood, Travel Park, or Pirateland. I would lean toward Ocean Lakes or Travel Park but that is because I grew up going to both in a 1968 pop-up, a 7 man tent, and a station wagon. Me and one of my brothers slept in the station wagon. (11 brothers and sisters.) Oean Lakes seems to be a bit more up to date than the rest. By the way, 2 Campingworlds in MB. One south and one north. The chaplain at Ocean Lakes is a former pastor at the church where I work. (information you have now and never know you needed.)


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

My favorite is Lakewood. In fact I am here now for 8 weeks. My 4 teenage girls love it here as well. Good family atmosphere with lots of activities.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but it's about the same question I was going to pose, so here goes. We are looking for the closest, decent campground near Cherry Grove as we will be going there in October to see some friends who are renting a condo. We will have our cat with us and they have a yappy dog, otherwise we'd stay in their condo.

Looks like MB Travel Park and Willow Springs are the closest two I've found, but thought somebody may know of one that is closer to Cherry Grove.

Thanks.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wolfpackers said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but it's about the same question I was going to pose, so here goes. We are looking for the closest, decent campground near Cherry Grove as we will be going there in October to see some friends who are renting a condo. We will have our cat with us and they have a yappy dog, otherwise we'd stay in their condo.
> 
> Looks like MB Travel Park and Willow Springs are the closest two I've found, but thought somebody may know of one that is closer to Cherry Grove.
> 
> Thanks.


Willow tree resort is the finest resort in the Myrtle Beach area. It is in Longs, SC only about 9 miles from Cherry Grove. You will not be disapointed in the huge level sites, the fishing pond, the private bathing rooms, wildlife, privacy....... Check em out on the web.


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

There are pros and cons to every Myrtle Beach Campground. Pirate Land was fun last August, but all the golf carts can get on your nerves until you break down and rent one yourself. You cannot choose a particular site number only an area. The outside pool was nice and big as well as the lazy river. The indoor pool is extremely small. I didn't like the fact that when you come off the beach there was not a shower to rinse off all the sand. We stayed at Lakewood over Thanksgiving last year and it was very nice. You cannot pick your number only an area, but we were lucky and actually had a view of the beach for a couple of days till someone moved in in front of us. The outdoor pool looked nice and was up toward the ocean, but it was too cold to swim outside in November. I like that the indoor pool is by the ocean as well as a playground. So if you came off the beach, there was a shower by the indoor pool. The bathhouses were nice and some had individual private rooms. We looked at Ocean Lakes and were going to try it next because I like the fact the some sites were paved and you could reserve a specific site. It is the biggest campground and with small children that makes me uncomfortable. Our friends stay at Travel Park up north so over spring break we all went down. At first I was shocked because the roads weren't paved. I kept thinking all that sand in the camper to clean up, but there wasn't any more tracked in than any other beach campground. The bath houses were newly updated and very clean. Also no golf carts allowed!! The indoor pool was nice as well as the outdoor. It was my favorite park because the beach was wider than down south and great for walking. I walked to the pier every morning. We are planning to go back next spring. I also like being up north better. The Tangier Outlets are on the corner across from Wal-mart. The mall is close as well as Bare foot Landing which now has a Ron Jon's. All the campgrounds are nice and I wouldn't mind staying at them again, but Travel Park is my favorite.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

We stayed at Pirateland and then did drive throughs at Ocean Lakes and Lakewood.
Pirateland is nice IF you get a beach site. The other sites ar epacked in like sardines and golf carts are VERY dangerous.
Ocean Lakes seemed the best-ocean sites were nice AND the non beach sites were heavily shaded. ALL the sites are pull throughs, so you have no one in front or behind you. Ocean Lakes seemed more upscale and cleaner than the other two.
Lakewood came in a close second, but Ocean Lakes is our pick if we return to MB


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info. still thinking.... we added Niagara to the decision matrix. so if we decide on that as a destination ill start another thread. just trying to decide if a 16 hour drive is too long for having a 1 month old with us.


----------



## pgraven (Aug 2, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> We are planning our yearly camping trip with our friends from Austria. This year we are considering a trip to Myrtle Beach. Can anyone make any campground suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!!!


WE USED MYRTLE BEACH STATE PARK LAST YEAR, VERY NICE


----------

